# Thunder .380 problem



## Grimjack

Last week I bought my wife a Thunder .380 sice she finally decided she wanted to learn how to shoot. I throughly cleaned and lubed the gun and today was able to try it out. I find the gun very accurate, but on every magazine load fired throught it the next to last round fail to chamber. Sometimes it would stove pipe, while on others it would jam itself against the top edge of the chamber. I suspect it is the magazine, but having no previous experience with this gun I don't know for sure. I picked this gun after all the positive reviews I have seen here, and I had several people approach me at the gun show after I bought to offer testimonials about what a great gun it was. Some of my buddies were very negitive about this brand, and my experience today has just added to their diddain. Any ideas?


----------



## bayhawk2

A couple of things to look at.One is "limp wrist".You probably already have heard of it.Just in case,I'll explain it.It's where you hold the gun loosely in your hands.The spent pressure from the shell wants to eject the slide back far enough to eject the spent casing and load a fresh one.With a loose grip the slide is handicapped from its full slide back due to your hands following the slide back in the same direction.I avoid "limp wrist" by holding a firm grip.I actually push my hands forward,in the direction of the target while pulling the trigger.This puts the full pressure of the spent shell on the slide.
Secondly.Ammo.Mine shoots well with anything,but some swear on certain ammo.Cor-Bon is a biggie in other Threads for the Bersa.
Third.Keep the gun oiled.Mainly the slide.
These may not be the problem,but I like my Bersa Thunder .380.I have the Duo Tone.It jammed once in the first 50 rounds.I cleaned it up and have shot hundreds of rounds since.No problems.Good luck and hope you all the best on finding the fix.


----------



## gschnarr

We have two of them. With my wife, she did limp wrist it at first. Once that was corrected, she now has over 2000 rounds through it without a hitch. Mine only has about 1500. Is the gun new or used. Also if it is not a bersa mag, that is often a problem. Got to Bersa Chat Forum for a lot of good information. Sometimes the type of ammo may be the issue. Some of the pistols do not like a particular brand of ammo. Finally if it is new, there is a lifetime warrantee wheere they will make it right quickly.


----------



## Grimjack

First off, I've been shooting handguns for over 30 years, I was in the military for 20 , so yes, I do know what limp wristing is, and no, that is not the problem. The gun is new, the magazine is the factory issue one that came with it, and the ammo is Fiocchi. I'm hoping this is just a break in thing and will settle out after another cuople hundred rounds. Fortunately this gun is only intended to teach my wife to shoot. But I want to prove to my shooting buddies that Bersa is not a "cheap" gun, and is capable of being a dependable firearm.


----------



## recoilguy

It appears you may have to lie to your buddies then.........at least about this particular Bersa. I know they are inexpensive and Bersa folks stand by them rabidly and blindly. 

The finish on a Bersa is sub par at best but the .380's normally shoot well and cycle effectively. I would surely try a different brand of ammo it does make a diffreance. Then I would shoot it myself to see if maybe she was limp wristing it. It is not easy to tell if someone else is limpwristing a handgun.

I would place my concern on can I make the gun my wife has to shot well, before what my buddies think of the brand I bought. If your buddies are gun guys with experiance shooting and with many manufactures, maybe they have some knowlege that a couple guys at a gunshow who only own one gun do........maybe not though.

Good luck getting the little Bersa to run correctly. A faulty shooting gun in a new shooters hands is not a good combo.
RCG


----------



## zhurdan

Grimjack said:


> First off, I've been shooting handguns for over 30 years, I was in the military for 20 , so yes, I do know what limp wristing is, and no, that is not the problem. The gun is new, the magazine is the factory issue one that came with it, and the ammo is Fiocchi. I'm hoping this is just a break in thing and will settle out after another cuople hundred rounds. Fortunately this gun is only intended to teach my wife to shoot. *But I want to prove to my shooting buddies that Bersa is not a "cheap" gun, and is capable of being a dependable firearm.*


Sounds like the pistol is not cooperating in your quest to prove to your buddies that it's capable. Personally, I wouldn't take a Bersa if it were given to me, but alas, you already have it. Definitely try some different ammo as suggested. Also, did you clean the magazines as well? Try that. One new gun I bought had more goop in the magazine body than the gun did.


----------



## clanger

Grimjack said:


> First off, I've been shooting handguns for over 30 years,


then you should know these things (auto-feeders) like to be run in for several hundred rounds and they can be ammo finiky and you should try more than one brand.

we gotta thunder in the safe and it eat's everything we shove in the pipe, reloads only, and it's dead nuts accruate and has been for oh gosh i dunnow- ever?

no offence but the whole "prove to your buddies" thing aint what guns or shooting's all about. who care's what yer shooting and what others think.

shoot what ya like the best ya can and if that aint good enough? then.....ya need new buddies imho.


----------



## guard dog

*too simple*

This might seem too simple to work but try loading your magazine with one or two less
bullets. If you find that there are no longer feeding problems you will know it's your
magazine. Try storing your magazine fully loaded for a week or longer before you
use it again.


----------



## mactex

Never mind, just noticed how old this thread was!


----------



## fang_zamillion

I have one with same problem. Naturally, the first thing I heard was the "limp wrist" crap. I have tried firing with thumb behind grip, mid finger in front, and letting it hang limp as possible when firing. result? Stovepipes on next to last round. Hold firmly with both hands, I can fire it and it stovepipes - ALWAYS on the next to last round. The hold has no effect, and it is always that round that stovepipes EVERY time. No answers found, and none to give, but at least I have learned that this is common problem...


----------



## ScienceWizard

Hi Grimjack,

I had the same problem with a used Bersa 380 i purchased back in May 2011. I have included my inital post if you want to look it up.

(Bersa 380 last round jamming. 
After allot of research and finally deciding to add a Bersa 380 to my current collection, I am stumped. I am looking for some experienced guidance as to how to eliminate a jam. The weapon was purchased used and in great shape. It came with one factory magazine. I have put about 250 rounds through it and love the feel and accuracy. Have been using WWB ammo. It seems that each time I reload and fire the magazine the 7th or last shell causes a jam. Has anyone else experienced this last shell jamming issue in the past? Could it be the Magazine spring being compressed from previous owners, and loosing its "umph" to raise the last shell to proper height? If you think its the Magazine can I fix it myself? Thanks for any ideas you can present. )

Since I replaced the Mag. spring that was shipped free from Eagle Imports, everything works fine. Have at least 800 rounds through it with out a hickup. I also would check the position of the slide spring on the barrel. The tight end goes back toward the chamber. I do not think that is the issue, but who knows. You would be getting some stovepipes throughout the 8 shot volly, (I think!), if that were the culprit. This is a great wepon, and I carry it daily. No issue in my mind it will work flawlessly.

Good Luck, waiting to hear how you make out.

S. Wizzard


----------



## VAMarine

Thread is 2 years old.


----------

